# Requesting prayers for my mom



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A few months ago I had posted about my mom being sick (colon surgery) and had requested prayers. I'm asking for more prayers. Mom is a diabetic and because of medication she has taken she now has cirrhosis of the liver. We found out a few weeks ago she's in stage 4 which is the last stage. Her health has declined drastically in the past few months. After her surgery in April she has gone from a 170 pounds and being very active to 114 pounds and very weak. Its really sad to watch her health get so bad. She not only has the cirrhosis but she also has congestive heart failure, she's anemic and still has to deal with being a diabetic. I usually leave for Florida where my husband is working the 1st of January but he left to go back a few days ago and I stayed home because she needs me here. I hope to go later for a few weeks when my brothers can be here to help.
I just wanted to ask for more prayers.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 7 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701067


> Her health has declined drastically in the past few months.[/B]


ohhhhh! This is so sad. My heart breaks for you. I cannot begin to imagine how you feel.
please know that I'm thinking of you. . .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending you all the prayers imaginable. May strength find you during this time. You are not alone :grouphug: 
Hugs to Mom as well...all are in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother.....Yes, of course I will say prayers for her and for the family. That is so sweet of you to take care of her!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. Sending deep prayers and many wonderful thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Jane!!!!! :grouphug: Your mom will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers as will you and your family!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i'm sooo sorry to hear this! It's so hard on everybody and how sad for you. How old is your mom? I wish you all the best and will keep you and your family in my thoughts *hugs you*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Jane, I'm so sorry. This is so sad. I will keep your mom in my thoughts and prayers.

Hugs


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your devastating news, Your family is definitely in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such a sad thing. Sometimes things just don't seem fair. I will pray for her comfort...and yours too.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

oh dear. I'm sorry your mom/family is going through this. As a parent of a diabetic, I cannot imagine having all of those other things going on PLUS taking care of the diabetes. :rochard: :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I am so sorry


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Healing prayers and love sent your way...Is she a candidate for a transplant or is the diabetes a mitigating factor?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep you and your mother in my prayers. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so so sorry. Br assured your Mom will be in my prayers.. you and the rest of the family as well... you all need con=mfort and support in your own way as you all deal with this.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Jane, I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom. :grouphug:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so sorry, I know exactly how you feel. I had to go through the same thing with my father. You have all the prayers I can give.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news :bysmilie: I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers! rayer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about this. Prayers being sent your way for your Mom. This is a difficult time for both you and her.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way. rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry. You and your Mother are so lucky to have each other. I wish you peace, Jane.
xoxoxo


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am sorry you are going through this... i am praying for you and your family


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry your mum is going through all this, I will pray for her comfort and for you and the family as well rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending your Mom and you a bunch of prayers!

Hugs to both of you!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this.

I will keep you, your mom and your entire family in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry, Jane. God grant you strength to see you through this difficult time. I will pray for your Mom, you and your family. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so sorry....You and Your Mom will be in my prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:sorry: to hear this and sending positive thoughts and :grouphug: to you and your Mom.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for your kind comments and for all the good thoughts and prayers. I really appreciate your support and friendships. Its been up and down since her surgery in April but now we're having more downs than ups. I feel lucky that we had her with us for the holidays. Mom is high risk with her health because of all the other problems she's having so she isn't a candidate for a transplant. Now we just need to keep her as comfortable as possible. 
Thanks again, I really appreciate everyone.
Jane


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jane i'm so sorry to hear about your mother, please know that you, your mom and family are in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You and your family will most certainly be in my prayers rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Jane, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will add her to my prayer list for sure. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 7 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701067


> A few months ago I had posted about my mom being sick (colon surgery) and had requested prayers. I'm asking for more prayers. Mom is a diabetic and because of medication she has taken she now has cirrhosis of the liver. We found out a few weeks ago she's in stage 4 which is the last stage. Her health has declined drastically in the past few months. After her surgery in April she has gone from a 170 pounds and being very active to 114 pounds and very weak. Its really sad to watch her health get so bad. She not only has the cirrhosis but she also has congestive heart failure, she's anemic and still has to deal with being a diabetic. I usually leave for Florida where my husband is working the 1st of January but he left to go back a few days ago and I stayed home because she needs me here. I hope to go later for a few weeks when my brothers can be here to help.
> I just wanted to ask for more prayers.[/B]


I so sorry to hear about your mother, Jane. 

Bless you for being there for your mother. 

I pray God gives you, your mother, and family, strength and comfort, to help you through this difficult and sad time.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just seeing this! It's so hard to keep up around here. I hope your mom is doing well and I hope you are as well! Keep us updated please.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm just seeing this! It's so hard to keep up around here. I hope your mom is doing well and I hope you are as well! Keep us updated please.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Your mom is in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jane, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother's health. I'll keep her and you and your family in my prayers. God bless. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

jane you know i am having internet problems ,so i hope this get to you ..a irish blessing...

may God give you for every storm a rainbow ,jane .
and for every tear a smile  
for every care a promise.
and a blessing for each trial.
and for every problem life sends ,
a faithfull friend to share ,
for every sigh ,a sweet song 
and a answer for each prayer.

:grouphug: jo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your Mom. I will keep her in my prayers and you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Jane I am so deeply sorry to hear of what you are going thru. I know all to well the pain of watching a parent go thru that horrendous disease. My heart goes out to you. Many prayers for you and your Mother. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You and your family are in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to read that she is not doing well again  I'll keep you and your mom and all your family in my thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so, so sorry your mom is not doing well. :bysmilie: 

I hope she is able to recover soon. :grouphug:


----------

